# Natural constipation remedy for dogs?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Is there anything for a dog that is kind of like daphnia for a betta? Healthy/safe and will help soften his stool? my dog is not pooping enough and when he does its really compact and hard. (I only know this because I pick it up in a poo bag lol).

Also, just a side note; I'm pretty sure people in my house have been giving him table scraps after both my boyfriend and I told them explicitly not to... I am getting so angry with that. But anyway I think that is the cause...


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't think I'd worry about it so long as he's pooping. When you're feeding a quality food they poop less or so I've been told. When you say not enough are you talking frequency or amount when he does? Do you feed dry food? If I remember correctly adding a little canned food can help soften the stool. Personally I'd call his vet & ask them if its anything that needs to be addressed. And table scraps are definitely not a good thing unless they're feeding veggies & fruit which is unlikely. I'd tell them that if they continue they'll be responsible for the vet bill if he gets pancreatitis or any other illness because of what they're feeding him.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Is he straining to go? Does he look uncomfortable when he's trying to go?

If not, don't worry. Hard poops help scrape out the anal glands, keeps them from getting impacted.


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

Canned pumpkin is good for both constipation and diarrhea in dogs. Cats too I think. It has to be the canned pure pumpkin though, not the pumpkin pie mix.

I freeze it in ice cube trays and then pop out the cubes and keep them in a freezer bag for future use. You only have to give a dog a little (a tablespoon or two) and if you don't freeze it, you will end up wasting the rest of the can.

http://raisinghealthydogs.com/discover-the-health-benefits-of-canned-pumpkin-for-dogs


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd have to agree with Shellieca on the vet part - constipation can be a symptom of other problems. For example, my dog has very hard stools from being diabetic. Usually there's nothing wrong, but it's better safe than sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks guys, but he started pooping again. He is just a stubborn little turd and doesn't like going outside in the rain I guess...He is such a brat. :roll:


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I had a dog that refused to go into the rain unless I held an umbrella over him.:roll:


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

registereduser said:


> I had a dog that refused to go into the rain unless I held an umbrella over him.:roll:


Omg lol XD. Yeah I call him my little princess boy...:lol:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Im glad hes okay! I was going to suggest canned pumpkin as well, a friend of mine has a cat that was having health issues and the vet reccomended canned pumpkin for that.
Buddy doesnt like the rain either. If it is raining he will go on the back porch concrete which is covered.. little turd. :roll:


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Im glad hes okay! I was going to suggest canned pumpkin as well, a friend of mine has a cat that was having health issues and the vet reccomended canned pumpkin for that.
> Buddy doesnt like the rain either. If it is raining he will go on the back porch concrete which is covered.. little turd. :roll:


Thank you! The canned pumkin will be good to know for future reference


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

I always feed my dogs frozen organic pumpkin that I portion out into ice cube trays, it's epic stuff, they poop like champions and never have nasty farts!


----------

